

Peter Sunde: "I've never really belonged anywhere" (May 2014) - dirtyaura
http://www.laurahalminen.com/2014/06/peter-sunde-ive-never-really-belonged-anywhere.html

======
pasiaj
For those interested, Sunde got 2911 votes. The Pirate party got ~12000 votes
in total. 106000 was needed for a single parlament seat.

Sunde was barely mentioned in Finnish media before the election.

[http://vaalit.yle.fi/tulospalvelu/2014/eurovaalit/ehdokkaat_...](http://vaalit.yle.fi/tulospalvelu/2014/eurovaalit/ehdokkaat_vertauslukujarjestyksessa.html)

